# Unnecessary deaths from Diabetes.



## cherrypie (Dec 14, 2011)

Up to 24.000 deaths from Diabetes could be avoided in England each year, if patients and Dr's better managed the condition a report concludes.
The DofH said shocking variations in care and an unacceptable death toll were evident.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-16147731


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2011)

Scandalous


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 14, 2011)

I was contacted by diabetesuk yesterday to see if I would do a positive interview to run with this article in The Times - which I agreed, they are trying to take so much negativity out of the press on the subject of Diabetes - only hope my article reads well and is taken in the context it was intended.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> I was contacted by diabetesuk yesterday to see if I would do a positive interview to run with this article in The Times - which I agreed, they are trying to take so much negativity out of the press on the subject of Diabetes - only hope my article reads well and is taken in the context it was intended.



Ooh! Good for you Di!


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 14, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> I was contacted by diabetesuk yesterday to see if I would do a positive interview to run with this article in The Times - which I agreed, they are trying to take so much negativity out of the press on the subject of Diabetes - only hope my article reads well and is taken in the context it was intended.


 
Well done for going for it Di. Good to know they're getting info from one of us, rather than reading an old text book.

Mind you, if you said no, they'd have hacked your med records and made something up. 

I do wonder with some of these statistics if they take into account the number of patients who are 'in denial' or too stubborn to change. I think they should find interventions that address that side of things. A lot of the older T2s I've come across in the past have struggled to take things seriously and carried on with behaviours that will eventually give them big probs. But the clinical options seem to concentrate on controlling BGs and weight, with no real approach for the emotional/mental health that can be a major block to lifestyle changes. Obviously this can also apply to T1s also and any age group.

Just my thoughts.

Rob


----------



## slipper (Dec 14, 2011)

I had the opposite problem Rob, I am past retirement age and very pro active in my treatment, but got told off by my nurse for being too detailed in my treatment.


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 14, 2011)

slipper said:


> I had the opposite problem Rob, I am past retirement age and very pro active in my treatment, but got told off by my nurse for being too detailed in my treatment.



For nursey to tell you of, that is just dam right outrageous - next time you go take a copy of the article and ask her to read it to you and then tell her that is why you are SO PRO ACTIVE and will continue to be!!

I count my blessing that I have had from the start a really good health care team  - both with my GP's and Consultant at the hospital. I know some people are not so fortunate.

I was really worried about the article as they didn't have time for me to proof read before print - the article is good and it gets across the point that good care is available and diabetes can be managed very well.


----------



## cherrypie (Dec 14, 2011)

Until the disparity in care is addressed, postcode lottery, then there will be these articles because people are not getting the care they deserve.
Whilst watching the news, a lady did a finger prick test and then she went on to say that we have to manage this disease ourselves.  How can Type2's begin to do their own management without the tools?
It was also stated that a lot of young Type1's fall through the net when they leave school and go onto university or start work and do not attend appointments..  There is a thought that they may be more amenable to discussing their healthcare via email or telephone.


----------

